# Please help with suspension issue!!!!



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, so... strut mount went bad.. ruined my tires and tie rod ends... Im ordering heavy duty strut mounts and tie rods from pedders. Here is the question... I am going to have the shop put in lowering springs when this is repaired this week. I have an 05 with stock 17's. I am more into drifting than drag, and I would like the car to have a really low stance. The pedders (1 inch/.5 inch) drop springs do not seem to be a low enough drop, but I can only find pictures of them installed on a gto with 18's. I was more partial to the tein springs(1/.8 inch), as I had them in my last car and loved them. Also saw tasco coils/gto motorsports on peddders site... not sure what these would do. I will be installing 18s in the near future, and will be rolling the rear fenders as well (roh staggered 18x8, 18x10). I was hoping to have the car look like it is 1.5 and 1 inch lower, respectively. But I am open to hearing concerns on appearance vs performance. I have to order the parts by tomorrow, as I need the car repaired before a roadtrip next weekend. any advice or pictures of a current setup would be great, thank you..... 

-bili
[email protected]


----------



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

oh, and do the pedders 1 inch drop spring need to be used with their struts or can i use mine for now and upgrade later?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you drop you're going to need struts....and depending how much maybe a back brace. the travel on the front is only 2.25" - 2.5". if you drop 1.5" you're going to be smashing off the bump stops all the time unless you go to really stiff springs/struts and drive on glass roads. 3/4"-1" is the most i would go but it's your car. three other things. pedders is a good product but there are others like Lovells that make springs with as good of a ride for less. they also have poly strut mounts. if you drop the rear you're going to have to do shocks and also you should do control arm bushings. with inner and outer control arm bushings you can drop without gaining too much camber and if you go more you're going to need adjustable camber bushes back there. i wouldn't take my car in to get it done either. the struts, springs etc are pretty easy to do yourself with a few tools and jacks. here's mine on 3/4" (20mm) drop Lovells with 17"s all the way around


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Our lowering coil work great. But you really should do dampers as well. Also you will probably find your bump stops are tearing or torn. 

The Tasco coils are very serious roadrace coils. you have to use the Tasco matched dampers for them to function well.

If you need assistance just ask

thanks
mike
dms


----------

